# Moving to sharm in october



## Nataliie (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, i am moving out to sharm early october, i have got a job in a hotel near el macarto. has anyone else made the move and regretting it? or is there anyone considering moving over there aswel? i have not long got back from a holiday there and met some amazing people. the place itself is beautiful and i have just fel in love with it. i cant wait to get back over, i no it wont be the same working there as being on holiday there but i am really set on it. has anyone got any tips for me? thanks so much


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Natalie - just posted on the other thread. It might be a bit of a shock working out there especially if you have only visited once on holiday. The hours will be long and the pay not very good but hey ho you will be in constant sunshine - you might not see much of it though if you need to work.
I take it the hotel is in the Hadaba area.

Sharm is in need of a good hairdresser - I go to Maria who has her own shop in Hadaba and she is fab. Could you not consider freelance as we havent got a decent Emglish hairdresser in Nabq. There are lots of English living in Nabq full time.


----------



## Nataliie (Aug 18, 2009)

queenie40something said:


> Hi Natalie - just posted on the other thread. It might be a bit of a shock working out there especially if you have only visited once on holiday. The hours will be long and the pay not very good but hey ho you will be in constant sunshine - you might not see much of it though if you need to work.
> I take it the hotel is in the Hadaba area.
> 
> Sharm is in need of a good hairdresser - I go to Maria who has her own shop in Hadaba and she is fab. Could you not consider freelance as we havent got a decent Emglish hairdresser in Nabq. There are lots of English living in Nabq full time.



Hii! ino but i want to try it out for a few months and experiance new things! yea i will be working from 12pm till 9pm 6 days a week but tht will be when clients are booked in, like some days will be busy and others i could have no one booked in. the hotel is called the dive inn resort 5 minutes away from el mercarto. its a beautiful hotel so i cant complain about the hours or the money, and like i said the accomidation and everything is taken care of. i would consider freelance but i need accomidation. so were abouts do you stay in sharm? do you like it? and were are you from originally


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Natalie - yes know the hotel - good luck with your new venture.

I have an apartment in Nabq, but live in UK. I personally love it in Sharm especially Nabq as it is quieter and not so much hassle and traffic.

At least you dont have to worry about accomadation if they are sorting that out for.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Nataliie said:


> Hii! ino but i want to try it out for a few months and experiance new things! yea i will be working from 12pm till 9pm 6 days a week but tht will be when clients are booked in, like some days will be busy and others i could have no one booked in. the hotel is called the dive inn resort 5 minutes away from el mercarto. its a beautiful hotel so i cant complain about the hours or the money, and like i said the accomidation and everything is taken care of. i would consider freelance but i need accomidation. so were abouts do you stay in sharm? do you like it? and were are you from originally


Hi Natalie,

You'll be working just a minutes walk from our office!! We're based in the Carlton Mall, just across the road from Dive Inn. It is a great area, I'm sure you'll love it!

Life if long and hard in Sharm, but I'd have it no other way! If you ever need anything just let me know 

Sam


----------



## Nataliie (Aug 18, 2009)

ERG Experts said:


> Hi Natalie,
> 
> You'll be working just a minutes walk from our office!! We're based in the Carlton Mall, just across the road from Dive Inn. It is a great area, I'm sure you'll love it!
> 
> ...


Hi sam i have just messaged you on another thread! oh really? is it a nice hotel? im really nervous but excited at the same time. its only the travelling alone im nervous about, i am very keen on the job ect. were in the uk are you from originally? was it a good move for you? i plan to fly out the 12th october.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Nataliie said:


> Hi sam i have just messaged you on another thread! oh really? is it a nice hotel? im really nervous but excited at the same time. its only the travelling alone im nervous about, i am very keen on the job ect. were in the uk are you from originally? was it a good move for you? i plan to fly out the 12th october.


Hi, thanks for the message 

When I first arrived to Sharm I did a short stint of "repping" at the dive inn. It is a nice hotel, friendly staff. I liked it. It is only small, and there are not a huge number of British there, but all the same most people seem to like it.

When I traveled I also came alone knowing just a select few in the area. I had a lot of apprehension leaving my Mum in the airport back home (I was 21 when I traveled) but I can safely say it is the best decision I have ever made. I did originally only make the move because I was so fed up in my job in UK (training as an accountant) and didn't know what else to do, so thought I'd take 6 months out to take a break. I then got married out here and never looked back.

I am now working in a real estate company Egyptian Reality Group, so it's more a career than just a job. 

I bet you're counting down the days already until you fly out!

Sam


----------



## Nataliie (Aug 18, 2009)

ERG Experts said:


> Hi, thanks for the message
> 
> When I first arrived to Sharm I did a short stint of "repping" at the dive inn. It is a nice hotel, friendly staff. I liked it. It is only small, and there are not a huge number of British there, but all the same most people seem to like it.
> 
> ...


Hi again! 
Oh really? It has just been took over by new people and the women is english which will make it easier for me. It looks really nice on the pictures. Yes thats whats going to make it hard for me leaving my family behind. Well ive been wanting to work abroad for a while i always said once college was finished i will look into it, i have just been to sharm 3 weeks ago and i loved it over there. Compared to places that use the euro like spain, it is nice and cheap there too which is a plus. Did you go there just knowing english or did you know more languages?
Yes i cant wait to fly out and try it out, im on a months trial at first to see how i like it which makes me feel better knowing that i wont be tying into a contract staight away. I myself am hoping to stay for about 6 months so ill just have to see how it goes  

Natalie


----------

